# Doing Anamorphic and 16.9 in same set-up....easy?



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

If I wanted to look into Anamorphic lense for movies and have standard widescreen for cable and sports is it easy to have 2 screens that can pull down when needed, I wonder about placing 1 screen directly behind the other for both options. Maybe I am thinking too much but I dont know if I always want to be locked into 1 format and dont want to mask or not fill a screen for one or the other which I suppose leads to another question.........can the lense be moved in and out easy enough to make sense? 
If I did this to my already setup widescreen theater I would like to explore DIY lense on my as of now Panasonic AX100U 720p unit but that Projector may soon change. If I am way off base or you can clarify please feel free to explain, and thanks for the time Chad


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't quite see why you would want 2 screens, but if masking is a big deal, then I would be tempted to rig to pull down masks that can retract like a 2nd screen. Stewart has such a masking system as an option on their curved AT screens and it looks pretty cool when the masking raises or lowers. 

I found charchol blinds that appear to be made of the same weave my AT screen is made from. I intended to use them in the same fashion, but masking is not that important to me at this time...

Mark


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks, just thinking outloud I guess.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

And that is forums are good for - share those thoughts 

Mark


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

buy a scaler and lens combo and you won't be sorry....I did


----------

